# Hydrogen Generator



## 302nut (Mar 9, 2011)

has any one ever installed a hydrogen generator on your max?? what was your starting fuel milage and your gain with this add on to the max after it was installed ??

this might be worth while trying on my max.
I hear the parts are around 100 at most hardware stores but im not quite sure. some places are offering books on how to and all but we'll see.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

About every few months....(sigh)....
Just do a quick search, here or in Google, and don't even waste your time...


----------

